# Android Stream; TiVo Support says keep your eyes open!



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Who will be the fist to get it...


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

bradleys said:


> Who will be the fist to get it...


I don't think that is what it means. It is SW for the Tivo that supports Android and has been rolling out for weeks. The update for the App has not been updated yet.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Given the long lead-up we've all had to this and the bits of information that have been trickling out, the updated Tivo app for Android is going to be available on Monday, 9/30/2014, IMHO.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo typically releases updates on Tuesdays. You're right on the date, but off by a day.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I'm still waiting for them to start popping up ads on the TiVo itself, tech sites, and public places. They really got to get more people aware of the Android streaming. They have so much damage to undo.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo typically releases updates on Tuesdays. You're right on the date, but off by a day.


I'll blame it on being Friday afternoon. *Tuesday*, 9/30.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

lame they said Sept.. might as well said Oct 1st.

big difference...

jerk people around and make they wait all month for some crappy broken software they promised over a year ago.


Sorry, I purchased this box last year, and again two months ago just for android support...


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

It'll come, just be patient. :up:


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

ilovedvrs said:


> lame they said Sept.. might as well said Oct 1st.
> 
> big difference...
> 
> ...


You're the only one surprised by this. I don't think anyone else felt jerked around.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

All month? You're complaining about waiting a month for something from TiVo? If you plan on staying in this world you'd better adjust your expectations, nubie.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

with "keep your eyes open"


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

:up: Doctor


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

with "keep your eyes open" 

LOL ! :up:


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

ej42137 said:


> All month? You're complaining about waiting a month for something from TiVo? If you plan on staying in this world you'd better adjust your expectations, nubie.


No, I have been waiting since day one of Roamio, which was a very long time ago.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

While that can well be true, but your complaint (and associated responses) was about days, not months.


----------



## 1hodgkry (May 22, 2010)

Just did a restart on my phone, and when it started up, it said that the Tivo app was waiting for approval to update. IT'S FINALLY HERE!!!


Edit...Great. Already issues. Unauthorized Modifications Detected "Your Tivo streaming device will not work if unauthorized modifications have been made to your Android Phone."

I am not rooted! Galaxy S4


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Yup, just got the app update in the Play store.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not on Amazon yet, so no Kindel love yet. But if it doesn't show up I'll just side load it.


----------



## 1hodgkry (May 22, 2010)

Installed it on my Iconia tablet. It says "Made for Phones" when you download it. Will not even open, and asks to update through the Play store. 

Play store description "Tivo for Tablets (Obsolete) Version 2.0.0 Updated on September 29, 2014.


----------



## alarson83 (Oct 27, 2009)

Its gliched for me. It loops between reconnecting and 'set up streaming' dialog before failing out


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

1hodgkry said:


> Play store description "Tivo for Tablets (Obsolete) Version 2.0.0 Updated on September 29, 2014.


You should install the other one. I just installed and tried it on my Nexus 7.


----------



## 1hodgkry (May 22, 2010)

c3 said:


> You should install the other one. I just installed and tried it on my Nexus 7.


There is not another version available for my Iconia. I am running Ice Cream Sandwich, and that might be the issue. I seem to remember reading something about it only supporting the newest versions of android. I did however get it to run on my Galaxy Tab 3 7".

Still no luck on my unrooted S4.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I seem to remember them saying it required JellyBean minimum.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Compatible with Android 4.1 (Jellybean) and up *with a non-Intel or AMD chipset.* I don't know how many x86 Android devices are out there but that sounds like an important distinction... unless it's not.

Also make sure your Stream is up to date if you're pulling it out of the closet and blowing the dust off (ver. 19.1.7.)

Remember your Tivos should be wired if you're using the standalone Stream box.

Is there a different app for phones/tablets? The tablet app is labeled as obsolete on Google Play even though it's dated 9/29.

If there are limitations beyond this, Tivo has yet to specify.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

alarson83 said:


> Its gliched for me. It loops between reconnecting and 'set up streaming' dialog before failing out


That happened for me also. Just needed to restart the app and all was well.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

yes, it worked on one of my tablets. On the other one it signed me in, showed me all my tivos to choose a default and then bombed with the message "Unfortunately Tivo has stopped".

Does it really try to connect to mother ship every time you start the app? what's the deal?


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Compatible with Android 4.1 (Jellybean) and up *with a non-Intel or AMD chipset.* I don't know how many x86 Android devices are out there but that sounds like an important distinction... unless it's not.
> 
> Also make sure your Stream is up to date if you're pulling it out of the closet and blowing the dust off (ver. 19.1.7.)
> 
> ...


I think the "for phones" designation is now incorrect. It seems to scale and use the display sensibly on both a 7" and 10" tablet. I think they are dropping the special version for tablets. At least that is my impression after updating.

Of course, I have a Roamio Basic and no Stream, so my excitement was misplaced. I had hoped to see if I liked streaming on my larger tablet, but I don't think I am interested enough to buy and set up a Stream.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

we need a mod to merge all of these threads.


----------



## 1hodgkry (May 22, 2010)

Anyone else getting the "Unauthorized Modifications Detected" on a phone or tablet that is not rooted?


----------



## robsheer (Jun 4, 2013)

I have an Intel-based Dell Venue 8 Android version tablet and the app is working fine. I think it's the streaming that will probably not work, because they're using CPU level native instructions for streaming. That's too bad cause I was planning on buying the Stream. If anyone with an Intel based tablet gets it to work, please post on here. Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

robsheer said:


> I have an Intel-based Dell Venue 7 and the app is working fine. I think it's the streaming that will probably not work, because they're using CPU level native instructions for streaming. That's too bad cause I was planning on buying the Stream. If anyone with an Intel based tablet gets it to work, please post on here. Thanks.


Doesn't work. I tried using it via BlueStacks, which is basically an Android VM that runs the x86 version of Android and when you try to use Streaming it throws an error that "streaming is not supported on this device".


----------



## robsheer (Jun 4, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Doesn't work. I tried using it via BlueStacks, which is basically an Android VM that runs the x86 version of Android and when you try to use Streaming it throws an error that "streaming is not supported on this device".


After researching the specs for the Intel-based Atom Z2580 CPU used in the Dell Venue 8 Android tablet I own, I found that the Intel Atom CPU has hardware-based media decoding, an additional requirement specified in the "TiVo App for Android: Installation" instructions. So I decided to buy the Stream despite the warning listed by TiVo that says "NOTE: Intel chipset based devices are unsupported." *And it works flawlessly!!.* Total setup time from start to finish was 25 minutes. So I haven't encountered any problems with my Intel chipset tablet and the TiVo Android app. So for anyone else who has a Dell Venue 8 Android tablet with an Intel Atom processor, you can buy the Stream and it will work perfectly!!


----------

